# [XORG] Resolution impossible

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Me revoila avec mon vieux portable HP nx9110 et ma gentoo toute fraiche.

Je suis bloqué depuis hier sur ma résolution. 

Mon xfce démarre, mais impossible de passer en 1280x1024 (le max que j'ai est le 1024x768). 

J'ai essayé plusieurs tutos sur internet mais en vain.

Ma carte est une ATI :

 *Quote:*   

> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]

 

J'utilise donc le pilote libre radeon :

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

J'ai essayé de forcer le 1280, mais il n'apparait toujours pas dans XFCE :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier          "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

Mais je n'ai plus d'idée. Pourriez vous m'aiguiller ?

Merci

----------

## bas25

Bonjour,

Il faudrait le fichier de log.

----------

## floc_12

Bonsoir, et désole de ma réponse aussi tardive,

Merci Bas25 pour ta réponse.

Voici mon /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'il ne fait pas mention de 1280x1024 comme s'il l'ignorait. Je vais essayer avec la résolution 1280x800, car j'ai cru lire sur le net que cette résolution était supportait par mon écran.

 *Quote:*   

> [  1291.605] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.
> 
> [  1291.605] (**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
> 
> [  1291.605] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
> ...

 

ced

----------

## bas25

Peut-être un problème d'EDID ...

le truc important c'est ça :

[ 1291.629] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

[ 1291.629] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

il utilise ta section Moniteur0 pour la sortie VGA-0 alors que ton écran est sur LVDS :

dans la section "Device" il faut mettre un truc du genre

 Option      "Monitor-LVDS" "Monitor0"

----------

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je viens d'essayer d'ajouter l'option. Mon interface démarre et la résolution est bien présente dans les choix des paramètres de xfce, mais quand je la sélectionne, rien ne se passe, mis à part le message d'erreur ci-dessous :

```
(xfsettingsd:2952): xfsettingsd-WARNING **: Unknown mode '1280x1024 @ 60,0' for output LVDS.
```

Au niveau des logs de mon xorg :

```
[  1485.125] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[  1485.125] (**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  1485.125] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[  1485.125] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1485.125] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[  1485.125] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[  1485.125] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835" (ChipID = 0x5835)

[  1485.125] (II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

[  1485.125] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1485.125] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[  1485.125] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

[  1485.125] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1485.125] drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[  1485.125] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

[  1485.125] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

[  1485.126] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[  1485.126] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[  1485.126] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[  1485.126] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1485.126]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.5.0

[  1485.126]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[  1485.126] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled

[  1485.126] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[  1485.126] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[  1485.148] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

[  1485.148] (**) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1280x1024"

[  1485.149] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using monitor section Monitor0

[  1485.155] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 (48.4 kHz eP)

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024_72.00"x72.0  132.75  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1067 -hsync +vsync (76.8 kHz)

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800_60.00"x60.0   83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz)

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "848x480"x59.7   31.50  848 872 952 1056  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.7   26.75  720 744 808 896  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.9 kHz)

[  1485.177] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[  1485.183] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output S-video

[  1485.183] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[  1485.183] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

[  1485.183] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

[  1485.183] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  1485.183] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1024x768

[  1485.183] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  1485.183] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:8000000 visible:7cc0000

[  1485.183] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[  1485.183] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  1485.183] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  1485.183] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1485.183] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1485.184] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1485.184]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1485.184]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1485.184] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  1485.184] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  1485.184] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  1485.184] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  1485.184] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  1485.184] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r200

[  1485.184] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r200

[  1485.184] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 3072K

[  1485.184] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 112204K

[  1485.184] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[  1485.184] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[  1485.185] (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R200 type cards.

[  1485.185] (II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

[  1485.185] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[  1485.185] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[  1485.185] (II)         Solid

[  1485.185] (II)         Copy

[  1485.185] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[  1485.185] (II)         UploadToScreen

[  1485.185] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[  1485.185] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[  1485.185] (**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[  1485.185] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1485.185] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[  1485.185] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.

[  1485.185] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[  1485.185] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  1485.185] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used

[  1485.185] (--) RandR disabled

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1485.185] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1485.203] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[  1485.203] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[  1485.203] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[  1485.203] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[  1485.203] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized r200

[  1485.203] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[  1485.204] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

[  1485.250] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[  1485.250] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1485.250] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  1485.251] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1485.251] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1485.251]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.7.0

[  1485.251]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1485.251]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[  1485.251] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1485.251] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1485.251] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  1485.251] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  1485.251] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  1485.251] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1485.251] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[  1485.251] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[  1485.251] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1485.251] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1485.251] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1485.285] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  1485.285] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1485.285] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1485.285] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1485.285] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  1485.285] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  1485.285] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  1485.285] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1485.285] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[  1485.285] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[  1485.285] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1485.285] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1485.285] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1485.286] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[  1485.286] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  1485.286] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  1485.287] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event6)

[  1485.287] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  1485.287] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[  1485.287] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[  1485.287] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[  1485.287] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52f

[  1485.287] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

[  1485.287] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  1485.287] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[  1485.287] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[  1485.287] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[  1485.287] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[  1485.287] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1485.287] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1485.287] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:02:07.1/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input6/event6"

[  1485.287] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[  1485.287] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[  1485.287] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1485.287] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1485.287] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1485.288] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1485.288] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse2)

[  1485.288] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  1485.288] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  1485.288] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event7)

[  1485.288] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1485.288] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[  1485.289] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[  1485.289] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[  1485.289] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52f

[  1485.289] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found 1 mouse buttons

[  1485.289] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  1485.289] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[  1485.289] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[  1485.289] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

[  1485.289] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[  1485.289] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[  1485.289] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[  1485.289] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[  1485.289] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[  1485.289] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1485.289] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1485.289] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:02:07.1/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.1/input/input7/event7"

[  1485.289] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[  1485.289] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1485.289] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1485.289] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1485.289] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[  1485.289] (WW) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

[  1485.289] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1485.290] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1485.290] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1485.290] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1485.290] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[  1485.290] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1485.290] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  1485.290] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  1485.290] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  1485.290] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[  1485.290] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  1485.290] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  1485.290] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"

[  1485.290] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[  1485.290] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1485.290] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1485.290] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1485.291] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[  1485.291] (**) PS/2 Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  1485.291] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PS/2 Mouse'

[  1485.291] (**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

[  1485.291] (**) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  1485.291] (--) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

[  1485.291] (--) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  1485.291] (--) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Found relative axes

[  1485.291] (--) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  1485.291] (II) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  1485.292] (**) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1485.292] (**) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1485.292] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input4/event4"

[  1485.292] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[  1485.292] (II) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  1485.292] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1485.292] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1485.292] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1485.292] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1485.292] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1485.292] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  1485.292] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  1485.293] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/event5)

[  1485.293] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[  1485.293] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[  1485.293] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[  1485.293] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[  1485.293] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  1485.293] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1485.293]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.6.2

[  1485.293]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1485.293]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[  1485.293] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint'

[  1485.293] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

[  1485.293] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[  1485.293] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023

[  1485.293] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767

[  1485.293] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127

[  1485.293] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: device does not report finger width.

[  1485.293] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle

[  1485.293] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

[  1485.293] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15

[  1485.294] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[  1485.294] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

[  1485.294] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input5/event5"

[  1485.294] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)

[  1485.294] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[  1485.294] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[  1485.294] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: AccelFactor is now 0.156

[  1485.294] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1485.294] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[  1485.294] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1485.294] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1485.294] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[  1485.294] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/mouse1)

[  1485.295] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[  1516.016] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[  1522.347] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[  1522.347] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[  1522.391] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

```

J'ai essayé avec la resolution 1280x800, mais toujours pareil.

Merci

----------

## floc_12

Bonjour,

N'ayant pas trouvé de solution pour passer en 1280, j'essaye de compiler le driver propriétaire, mais je rencontre une erreur openGL :

 *Quote:*   

>   LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko
> 
> make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-3.5.7-gentoo »
> 
>  * Building fgl_glxgears ...
> ...

 

J'ai recompilé openGL, mais toujours pareil. Auriez vous une idée ?

Merci

----------

## Poussin

J'ai comme un doute sur tes infos à propos de ton écran. Tu es certain que la résolution max de l'écran n'est pas 1024x768?

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00347099&lang=fr&cc=fr&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=395747&prodTypeId=321957

----------

## floc_12

Salut Poussin,

Je t'avourai que moi aussi je me suis posé la question de savoir si c'était le cas, pourtant, il me semble bien que j'avais du 1280 avec win XP.

Du coup j'avais regardé sur ce lien : http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11867_na/11867_na.HTML et j'avais bien compris que l'on pouvait passer en 1280.

Je voulais m'eviter cela, mais je vais reinstaller windows XP en parrallele ce soir, afin d'être sûr. Normallement, j'avais stocké tous les drivers.

Merci, je vous tiendrai au courant.

----------

## El_Goretto

Il est installé correctement, le driver radeon? Genre avec le firmware qui va bien à côté? Il dit quoi le log kernel/dmesg lors du boot à ce propos?

Et sinon, pourquoi tu te traines encore un fichier xorg.conf après tout ce temps? Tu ne penses pas que le problème pourrait tout bêtement venir de là? A spécifier des choses qui ne sont normalement plus nécessaires depuis longtemps?

----------

## floc_12

Il est installé correctement, le driver radeon? Genre avec le firmware qui va bien à côté? 

Le driver est installé correctement

Il dit quoi le log kernel/dmesg lors du boot à ce propos? 

J'ai rien vu dans le dmesg

Et sinon, pourquoi tu te traines encore un fichier xorg.conf après tout ce temps? Tu ne penses pas que le problème pourrait tout bêtement venir de là? A spécifier des choses qui ne sont normalement plus nécessaires depuis longtemps?

Que je le mettes ou pas, ca change rien de toute facon. Je l'ai crée simplement pour essayer de rajouter la résolution, car je ne vois ou je pourrais la spécifier autre que ici !

----------

## El_Goretto

Ce que je vois, c'est qu'on n'a aucune information sur les versions utilisées des différents composants, et qu'on peut constater une config antédiluvienne de xorg. 

Donc forcément, on se pose des questions. Ou bien tu est prêt à donner les informations manquantes (logs dmesg, versions, bref, tout détail utile) et à tester un peu les idées données ici, ou bien avec juste un "c'est bien installé" et une motivation réduite pour maintenir à jour ton système, on ne va pas pouvoir t'aider des masses.

Rappelle-toi qu'on n'est pas la cause de tes ennuis, mais qu'on pourrait t'aider, éventuellement. Mais pas faire le boulot à ta place.  :Smile: 

----------

## floc_12

Bonjour El-Goretto,

Ce post ne va pas rentrer dans le cadre de mon problème, mais je me dois tout de même de répondre à ton dernier message, qui, je t'avouerai, me semble aussi bien piquant que déplacé. 

Donc, je vais essayer de faire bref ....

Tout d'abord je ne pense pas que l'on se connaisse, donc ma question est comment peux tu affirmer une "motivation réduite". Je ne crois pas que ce soit avec un post que tu pourras. Jusqu'à présent, je pense avoir bien pris en considération toutes les idées et réponses des personnes qui m'ont aidé (et je les remercie). J'ai essayé de leur répondre au mieux, avec politesse et jamais négativement lorsqu'on m'a demandé plus d'informations. 

Désolé si je ne donne pas tout le détail de mon système dès le 1ier post. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de fournir des choses qui n'apporteront rien et qui vont surcharger la page.

Concernant "ma config antédiluvienne de xorg", j'ai effectué des tests avant de poster sur le forum. Je souhaitai simplement comprendre et résoudre mon problème. La prochaine fois, je posterai direct, sans essayer, mais ca va être en contradiction avec ta dernière phrase ....

Tu es peut être un "AS" de Linux et tu connais surement la Gentoo sur le bout de tes doigts, et je suis content pour toi, mais sache que ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde. Gentoo est une distrib vraiment sympa et heureusement que des personnes compétentes arrivent à s'adapter à tous les niveaux.

Au moins, on est d'accord sur ton dernier point : le fonctionnement d'un forum. Cependant, je ne pense en aucun cas avoir demandé la solution et avoir été désagréable à cause de mes "ennuis" (et ne dramatisons pas non plus, ce n'est qu'un PC après tout .....).

Bonne journée.

----------

## truc

'Tain, c'est lourd, j'aii même pas tout lu ton message, il te dit qu'il n'y a pas d'info et que en l'état actuel, on va pas pouvoir t'aider et que pour qu'on s'investisse il faut au moins que tu nous donnes l'impression que t'y as mis du tiens(c'est très subjectif, mais c'est le jeu aussi...)

Sa remarque était constructive, pas spécialement abrasive, donc, c'est tout, fin du blabla

----------

